# Treibball with really ball motivated dog?



## Rescued (Jan 8, 2012)

Have been looking into some classes to do with Nug when I can get the money to sign up. Beginning treibball looks interesting BUT I'm not sure if it would just frustrate him- he has a varsity ball and honestly interacts with it the way that the crazy police GSD in the commercial does- I bring it out for small periods to let him play with it but it is the one thing on earth that almost makes him lose his marbles- barking, lunging, frantic, ect. All in a fun way- he just LOVES herding it around.

So I saw pictures of treibball and was like HM this looks like something he would love, but watching videos on youtube I'm not sure if there is enough ball to dog interaction to satisfy him, or if it would just end up being an hour of LEAVE IT. Which is ok, but wanted to do a class more for him to exercise than for training purposes- we do obedience and stuff at home and at the park anyway.

Thoughts?


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

I am pretty sure he'd be fine. I did the workshop and while it bored me to tears, by the times the balls came out the dogs had some basics at hand to learn to interact with it. The first parts/foundations is pretty ball free.


----------



## hanksimon (Mar 18, 2009)

I don't know anything about treibball, except what I saw in the videos years ago. I was under the impression that you could advance to herding multiple balls?


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

hanksimon said:


> I don't know anything about treibball, except what I saw in the videos years ago. I was under the impression that you could advance to herding multiple balls?


Yes. But they're REALLY big balls and at the teaching stage of the class they aren't all out. There's also lots of training for when, and how to interact with those balls that goes on along the way.


----------

